# iMessage pictures



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

I have an unlimited txt plan but doesnt include picture messages. Now with iMessage and i send a picture does that count towards picture messages or is there no fee because im using iMessage (receipent on iOS 5 and blue conversation)?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

cantwait said:


> I have an unlimited txt plan but doesnt include picture messages. Now with iMessage and i send a picture does that count towards picture messages or is there no fee because im using iMessage (receipent on iOS 5 and blue conversation)?


iMessage is completely separate from text messages, but it will use data. So when you send an iMessage to another iMessage device, it will use data, not your text messaging plan. If its blue, your good to go, green, you pay.


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

weird that on my fido account it shows 2 pictures sent .. which is true BUT i used iMessage (both of us had iPhones, iOS 5 and it was BLUE convo). so fido should not be charging me for these 2 yet it showing up that I sent 2.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

cantwait said:


> weird that on my fido account it shows 2 pictures sent .. which is true BUT i used iMessage (both of us had iPhones, iOS 5 and it was BLUE convo). so fido should not be charging me for these 2 yet it showing up that I sent 2.


Strange. Maybe my understanding of how it works is wrong, but I don't think so. I have sent pictures from my iPad 2 via iMessage to a friend, so there is no way they could charge me for a picture message as its an iPad on wifi.

Maybe someone else can chime in with whats going on.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

wonderings is right. iMessage is completely separate from the carrier's text network. The carrier won't see the iMessage at all, just data to Apple's servers.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

cantwait said:


> I have an unlimited txt plan but doesnt include picture messages. Now with iMessage and i send a picture does that count towards picture messages or is there no fee because im using iMessage (receipent on iOS 5 and blue conversation)?


both of you have to have iOS5 on both ends.. and configured to do iMessages otherwise cha ching..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Take care the other person doesn't reboot their phone/device when you're about to send, or it counts as a text message, or picture/video message.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

most telcos now provide free SMS/MMS and international sms as well.
Rogers gave us that for free & unlimited..
so i turned off iMessages in hopes to save battery life


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> most telcos now provide free SMS/MMS and international sms as well.
> Rogers gave us that for free & unlimited..
> so i turned off iMessages in hopes to save battery life


Free? For most people, no, they don't.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> most telcos now provide free SMS/MMS and international sms as well.
> Rogers gave us that for free & unlimited..
> so i turned off iMessages in hopes to save battery life


I don't have unlimited SMS. iMessage is a Godsend.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Just ask for it. They are giving it away. I did - gave to both my wife and I pluses free long distance anywhere in canada


----------

